# Is this covered under warranty? (P1101 code)



## Dan2087 (Aug 12, 2018)

I have a 2014 chevy cruze with 70,000km on it

I'm getting a p1101 code. I've tried cleaning the mass airflow sensor but that didn't fix the problem.

Any idea if this fix would be covered under warranty if they either need to replace the sensor, fix the wiring, or if there is a leak in the vacuum system?

Any information helps! The dealerships are not giving me a straight answer.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Depends what County or State you live in and if you have an Emissions covered concern. Otherwise probably no warranty coverage


----------



## Dan2087 (Aug 12, 2018)

I live in canada there are no emission standards in my province

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I can't find the 2014 warranty info online, perhaps you can look in your owner's manual. 
The 2017 warranty would only help during the bumper to bumper period, 36 months / 60,000km.
If the 2014 warranty is the same, it looks like you're on your own paying for this. 

I'd start with a careful visual inspection of the vacuum system, and look for leaks in the intercooler plumbing if it's a turbo.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Dan2087 said:


> I live in canada there are no emission standards in my province
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Why not review the link for any applicable warranty on emissions. Note this does seem to be for a 2017, the laws are the same I'm sure.
https://my.gm.ca/content/dam/gmowne..._Canadian_WM_en_US_84293059B_2016DEC01_2P.pdf


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

P1101 is 99% likely to be a failed valve cover.

It is part of the PCV system; pretty much a 100% failure rate on these cars. Check for the intake manifold check valve as well.

More info here:
https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-...011-2016-cruze-1-4l-pcv-system-explained.html


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Do they have any special coverage for valve cover / pcv in Canada?


----------



## Dan2087 (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm not sure - I wonder if it would be covered under powertrain warranty

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

